# General Air Compressor Question



## sanderswilliam444 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello All,

I have a quick question regarding air compression. I was wondering if it is possible for an air compressor to be able to take in already compressed air from another compressor and further compress it. For example take in 80 psi from another air compressor and further compress it to around 150 psi. If this is possible could you explain how I might be able to achieve this. Any information will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

-William


----------



## CompressorPros.com (Jun 27, 2014)

That would not work as the pressure is determined by the size of the pistons and cylinders of the compressor pump. If you need 150 psi or more, you need to step up to a two stage air compressor which will give you around 175 psi.


----------



## rayo1949 (May 26, 2015)

You are treading in dangerous territory. This can be done but not by someone who does not know what he is doing. A lot of engineering goes into this. Elevating inlet pressure to the suction can dramatically increase the output of the second compressor. Probably beyond the rod load capacities of the second compressor. Just a bad idea. I worked all my life in air and gas compressors and I would not do it. Many factors you just don't know about. And very dangerous. A blow up is quite likely. Solve your problem some other way.


----------

